# Haunted Hacienda 2009 Photos



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Here is the link to my Current Website where I have my Haunt Photos and Costume Pics.
This is only temporary, until I can get my New Website for Haunted Hacienda put together.
http://www.freewebs.com/owgi 
Go to Investigations Photos. in that section, should be the Costume and Haunt Photos.
There are more Pics coming on Thursday along with a link to the Article from the Newspaper.
I hope also to be able to access the Videos we took and get those posted real soon also.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here are the links so you don't have to dig through the website:

Haunted Hacienda 2009

Halloween Costume Photos


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I just watched the video about the boogy man on your site. Really fun to listen to really good story.


----------

